# A Quick Question for Johnny....



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you think you will be stocking the Megs Grid Guard and bucket ensemble in the near future??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We already stock the Grit Gaurd..... The American Grit Gaurd is just the same as the Meguiars one (Megs is rebranded) As for the buckets... were not too sure if £7 is too much for a bucket!! 

Its £9.99 for the grit gaurd which is fine but its £16.99 for the bucket and grit gaurd....

Im sure I could get one in if you wanted one though...


----------

